# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  خیلی ناراحتم همینطوری راحت و سرسری از دست دادم

## Rainbow7

سلام  :32:  :32:  :32: 
خیلی ناراحتم خیلی راحت و سرسری از دست دادم کنکور 95 اولین کنکورم بود وبعد ازاون اگر میخوندم دانشگاه فرهنگیان میرفتم الان هرماه راحت برام حقوق میومد 
و الان دیگه شرط سنی فرهنگیان نمیخوره بهم و این ضایعه دیگه جبران ناپذیره خیلی خیلی ناراحت کنندس 
بچه ها چی باید بشه

----------


## ha.hg

سلام  جسارتا الان دقیقا سوالتون چیه؟

----------


## spring__girl

*آرمین باورت داشتم آف میشدم این تاپیکو دیدم گفتم آرمین زده
اومدم دیدم بعله آرمین زده
فک کنم بچه ها قشنگ از دستت شکارن
بشین درستو بخون باووو
مامان و بابای من معلمن من که خیری ندیدم بجز اینکه میگفتن والدینت فرهنگیه بیشتر بخون بخون بخون =/
بشین بخون تا همه دشنه به دست نکشتنت
عجب=/
ددیمیزی یاندیردین دا سن(بابامونو درآوردی دیگه به آذری)*

----------


## samar_98

*استغفرالله خدایا خودت بهمون صبر بده....*

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط arminesfahaniha


سلام 
خیلی ناراحتم خیلی راحت و سرسری از دست دادم کنکور 95 اولین کنکورم بود وبعد ازاون اگر میخوندم دانشگاه فرهنگیان میرفتم الان هرماه راحت برام حقوق میومد 
و الان دیگه شرط سنی فرهنگیان نمیخوره بهم و این ضایعه دیگه جبران ناپذیره خیلی خیلی ناراحت کنندس 
بچه ها چی باید بشه


فدای سرت به جاش رشته هایی هستن که از فرهنگیان خیلی بهترن اون رشته ها رو که ازت نگرفتن برای اونا تلاش کن*

----------


## Rainbow7

> *استغفرالله خدایا خودت بهمون صبر بده....*


چرا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Rainbow7

> *
> 
> فدای سرت به جاش رشته هایی هستن که از فرهنگیان خیلی بهترن اون رشته ها رو که ازت نگرفتن برای اونا تلاش کن*


سینا اخه چه رشته هایی فرهنگیان قشنگ هرماه میومد حسابت پول

----------


## Rainbow7

> *آرمین باورت داشتم آف میشدم این تاپیکو دیدم گفتم آرمین زده
> اومدم دیدم بعله آرمین زده
> فک کنم بچه ها قشنگ از دستت شکارن
> بشین درستو بخون باووو
> مامان و بابای من معلمن من که خیری ندیدم بجز اینکه میگفتن والدینت فرهنگیه بیشتر بخون بخون بخون =/
> بشین بخون تا همه دشنه به دست نکشتنت
> عجب=/
> ددیمیزی یاندیردین دا سن(بابامونو درآوردی دیگه به آذری)*


ای خدا خیرت بده مردم از خنده ممنونم که باعث شادیم شدی خب ولی من مشکلمو گفتم و گفتم راحت از دست دادم خب چرا انقدر معلمی رو پایین میارین دیگه میشینم میخونم دیگه هر چه آید خوش آید 
ممنون از اینکه جواب دادی خیر ببینی

----------


## Mahdyu

ای خدا ینی تو الان لنگه اون یه تومنی که فرهنگیان بهت میخواست بده؟؟ بابا یه تومن رو باهاش غذاتم نمیتونی بخری. این دیگه غصه داره خداوکیلی. 
بابا دیوونه اید بخدا. پول میخوای برو سر کار, این همه آدم نرفتن فرهنگیان مردن مگه. دوست من الان فرهنگیانه میگه نمیصرفه, یه تومن تهش پول رفت و آمد و چیزای روزانم میشه. اگه ام دغدغت شغله آیندست که بازم غصه نداره, مگه هرکی سره کاره فرهنگیه؟!

----------


## Mysterious

*والا من نفهمیدم بالاخره هدفت پزشکی بهشتیه؟
پرستاری همدانه؟
فرهنگیانه؟
مهاجرته؟

بخون حسرت گذشته رو نخور یا نهایتا فردا پیام نور انتخاب رشته کن شاید تونستی ارشد یه رشته خوب قبول بشی*

----------


## Nahal1993

واسه چندرغاز ناراحتی ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (13):  بیخیال تورو جدت ، والا من حاضر نبودم اون موقعی که پولِ طرح ۲تومن بود برم این همه کارکنی پدرت دراد ۲تومن الان که ۳تومنه هم میگم کمه نمیصرفه،نه  پولدارم نه هیچی، زندگیُ آیندتو بخاطر فکرای چرندُ پرند و چندرغاز نسوزون..مثل ادم بخون فقط . موفق باشیی  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Rainbow7

> ای خدا ینی تو الان لنگه اون یه تومنی که فرهنگیان بهت میخواست بده؟؟ بابا یه تومن رو باهاش غذاتم نمیتونی بخری. این دیگه غصه داره خداوکیلی. 
> بابا دیوونه اید بخدا. پول میخوای برو سر کار, این همه آدم نرفتن فرهنگیان مردن مگه. دوست من الان فرهنگیانه میگه نمیصرفه, یه تومن تهش پول رفت و آمد و چیزای روزانم میشه. اگه ام دغدغت شغله آیندست که بازم غصه نداره, مگه هرکی سره کاره فرهنگیه؟!


تو الان بین کارگر و معلم بیان خواستگاریت کیو انتخاب میکنی فقط این شرایط باشه

----------


## Rainbow7

> واسه چندرغاز ناراحتی ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ بیخیال تورو جدت ، والا من حاضر نبودم اون موقعی که پولِ طرح ۲تومن بود برم این همه کارکنی پدرت دراد ۲تومن الان که ۳تومنه هم میگم کمه نمیصرفه،نه  پولدارم نه هیچی، زندگیُ آیندتو بخاطر فکرای چرندُ پرند و چندرغاز نسوزون..مثل ادم بخون فقط . موفق باشیی


پس نهال چه باید بشه سوال این بود نظر تو چیه چه کاری چه رشته ای

----------


## Rainbow7

> *والا من نفهمیدم بالاخره هدفت پزشکی بهشتیه؟
> پرستاری همدانه؟
> فرهنگیانه؟
> مهاجرته؟
> 
> بخون حسرت گذشته رو نخور یا نهایتا فردا پیام نور انتخاب رشته کن شاید تونستی ارشد یه رشته خوب قبول بشی*


سما این تاپیک حسرت گذشته بود که راحت میشد بشه ولی نشد گفتم از این به بعد چی میشه

----------


## Saeed79

تنها دلیلی که واسه بیان حسرت گذشته هات واسه بقیه میبینم اینه که بقیه رو هم یاد از دست داده هاشون بندازی و ناامیدشون کنی

----------


## Rainbow7

> تنها دلیلی که واسه بیان حسرت گذشته هات واسه بقیه میبینم اینه که بقیه رو هم یاد از دست داده هاشون بندازی و ناامیدشون کنی


طرز تفکرت اینه واقعا که 
این دیگه واقعا اخرت پست بود که نوشتی واقعا مسخرس 
اتفاقا این سوالم بود که چکار کنم اسمتو دیدم توی تاپیک فکر کردم راه حل نوشتی ولی فکر نمیکردم دیگه اینطوری باشی.  
 :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Saeed79

ما هیچ
ما نگاه ...

----------


## Rainbow7

> ما هیچ
> ما نگاه ...


من دیگه حرفی ندارم
باتو ادامه دادن غلطه

----------


## Frozen

بنظرم دیگه خودت یجایی باید خسته شی از بهونه های بیخودی که میاری
هیچکس نمیتونه کمکت کنه بجز خودت 
تا یجایی بچه های اینجا میان راهکار میدن 
بعدش خسته میشن
کسی که اهل عمل باشه با همون بار اول که بهش راهکار میدن میره سراغ راهکارها نه ک هی بیاد بدون هیچ عملی فقط ناله کنه

----------


## Rainbow7

> بنظرم دیگه خودت یجایی باید خسته شی از بهونه های بیخودی که میاری
> هیچکس نمیتونه کمکت کنه بجز خودت 
> تا یجایی بچه های اینجا میان راهکار میدن 
> بعدش خسته میشن
> کسی که اهل عمل باشه با همون بار اول که بهش راهکار میدن میره سراغ راهکارها نه ک هی بیاد بدون هیچ عملی فقط ناله کنه


الان راهکار دادی ؟؟؟ کی اومدم من تاپیک زدم ناله کردم

----------


## Frozen

> الان راهکار دادی ؟؟؟ کی اومدم من تاپیک زدم ناله کردم


راهکار همینه که به خودت بیای و هدفتو مشخص کنی و براش تلاش کنی به جای هرثانیه انلاین بودن و از دیگران نظر خواستن
یروز میگی پرستاری میخوام 
فرداش میگی نه من دیدم میتونم به پزشکی هم فکر کنم
پس فرداش میگید نه پرستاری برام افت کلاسه امپول زنیه کاش فرهنگیان بودم!!!!

اصلا بزرگترین مشاورای جهان هم الان بیان راهکار بدن چه فایده داره وقتی خودتون اجراش نکنید؟؟؟؟
من بیام برای شما از مسیر پیش رو بگم !هیچ اتفاقی نمیفته تا اینکه خودتون قدم داخلش نذارید
یجایی ادم دیگه باید خسته باشه از خودش!باید  خود قبلیشو بالا بیاره و یه ادم جدید شه دیگه 
حالا شما هی الان بیا بشین غصه بخور چرا سال 95 نرفتی فرهنگیان چیو درست میکنه مثلا!

----------


## Rainbow7

> راهکار همینه که به خودت بیای و هدفتو مشخص کنی و براش تلاش کنی به جای هرثانیه انلاین بودن و از دیگران نظر خواستن
> یروز میگی پرستاری میخوام 
> فرداش میگی نه من دیدم میتونم به پزشکی هم فکر کنم
> پس فرداش میگید نه پرستاری برام افت کلاسه امپول زنیه کاش فرهنگیان بودم!!!!
> 
> اصلا بزرگترین مشاورای جهان هم الان بیان راهکار بدن چه فایده داره وقتی خودتون اجراش نکنید؟؟؟؟
> من بیام برای شما از مسیر پیش رو بگم !هیچ اتفاقی نمیفته تا اینکه خودتون قدم داخلش نذارید
> یجایی ادم دیگه باید خسته باشه از خودش!باید  خود قبلیشو بالا بیاره و یه ادم جدید شه دیگه 
> حالا شما هی الان بیا بشین غصه بخور چرا سال 95 نرفتی فرهنگیان چیو درست میکنه مثلا!


ممنونم زهرا خیر ببینی درسته باید قدم گذاشت ممنون ازت

----------


## Hadis_farhadi_

_ 
راهکار 

راهکار 

منو که دیدی همه بیخیالم شدن 

از امروز خیلی جدی با ساعت مطالعه درست حسابی نشستم میخونم چون ایندم درمیونه

به چی فکر میکنی که درس نمیخونی و .......
امیدوارم ب خودت بیایی همین 

دوسال دیگه ک دستت ب هیچ جا بند نبود میفهمی چی کردی ://// 
خلاصه بگم دیگه اره :/:/_

----------


## Rainbow7

> _ 
> راهکار 
> 
> راهکار 
> 
> منو که دیدی همه بیخیالم شدن 
> 
> از امروز خیلی جدی با ساعت مطالعه درست حسابی نشستم میخونم چون ایندم درمیونه
> 
> ...


حدیث عزیز ممنون از راهکارت و امید دادنت خوشحالم که تو هم شروع کردی وقتی که بگذره همه بهت دیگه جوره دیگه نگاه میکنن نگران نباش بازم ممنون

----------


## sina_u

اگه علاقه نداری به رشته تجربی و درس خوندن برو کار فنی یاد بگیر یه رشته مهندسی مرتبط با اون هم تو دانشگاه بخون ، الکی وقتتو تلف نکن.

----------


## Nahal1993

> پس نهال چه باید بشه سوال این بود نظر تو چیه چه کاری چه رشته ای


 یه روزی چند هفته پیش همش میگفتم پزشکی تهران یا شهید بهشتی  :Yahoo (35):    !!!!! بعد ۲روز به خودم گفتم اخه عاقل تو الان کنکور دادی؟؟ تو الان دورقمی شدی دغدغه اینو داری ؟؟؟ به چیا که فکر نمیکنیم ماها !! من فکرمیکنم ببخشیدا ناراحت نشو اینا همش بهونس همش بهونه ، بهونه برای توجیهِ وقت کشی ها ، بهونه برای درس نخوندن ها . پسفردا که رتبه کنکور بیاد دو دستی میکوبیم تو سرمون که به چه چیزایی گیر دادیم ما ای دلِ غافل ولی دیگه کار  و هیچ راهی نیست... بر فرض به فکر تدریس هم هستی بخون عالی از جونت با تنام وجود بخون با رتبه توپ بزن تو تدریس و مشاوره و اینا پول دربیار . 
من همیشه میگم اون راهی که بچه هارو سوق میده به سمت رشته های پرطرفدار توش پول هست.. تو الان بشی رتبه تک و دو رقمی کیه که نخواد باهات مشاوره بگیره و تدریستو نخواد؟؟ یه رتبه توپ ضامنه آیندته از همه لحاظ .الان فقط درس بخون و هدفت رتبه باشه همین.موفق بمونی.

----------


## Dr.bahtiyar

به نظر من اگه فکر میکنی نمیشه جبران کرد. 4 متر طناب زرد بگیر. خودت رو دار بزن. دو متر دولایه!

----------


## Rainbow7

> به نظر من اگه فکر میکنی نمیشه جبران کرد. 4 متر طناب زرد بگیر. خودت رو دار بزن. دو متر دولایه!


یه چندتا نکته داشت پستتون آیا حتما باید زرد باشه ؟ و دو متر باشع یکو نیم متر رو میتونم جور کنم ولی جدای از شوخی واقعا بچه ها شوخیش رو هم نگین در مورد خودکشی اینا بداموزی داره ممنون

----------


## Maja7080

کامنتارو خوندم اعصابم خرد شد
بعضیا یه جوری طلبکارانه کامنت میذارن انگار در حال غنی کردن اورانیم بودن ولی پست تو حواسشونو پرت کرده...بیخیال
من یه مدت تاپیکاتو دنبال کردم به نظرم یا خیلی استرس آینده رو داری(که فکر کنم‌ برای پسرا عادی باشه) یا علاقه به درس خوندن نداری.تو هدفتو مشخص نکردی ،واقعا چی میخوای؟اگه حقوق فرهنگیان راضیت میکنه بشین بخون برای رشته های پیراپزشکی،از الان واقعا دیر نیست میتونی پیراپزشکی قبول بشی،حقوقشون هم از فرهنگیان بیشتره،اگه از زیست و کلا رشته های تجربی بدت میاد بخون برای مهندسی ،از مهندسی هم خوشت نمیاد رشته ای مثل حسابداری بخون که همه جا بهش نیاز دارن
من تو یکی از تاپیکات نوشتم ادم درسخونی نیستم 
ولی از وقتی راهمو مشخص کردم واقعا میشینم درس میخونم،حالا نمیگم روزی ۱۰ ساعت،ولی میخونم.شما هم اول راهتو مشخص کن

----------


## Rainbow7

> کامنتارو خوندم اعصابم خرد شد
> بعضیا یه جوری طلبکارانه کامنت میذارن انگار در حال غنی کردن اورانیم بودن ولی پست تو حواسشونو پرت کرده...بیخیال
> من یه مدت تاپیکاتو دنبال کردم به نظرم یا خیلی استرس آینده رو داری(که فکر کنم‌ برای پسرا عادی باشه) یا علاقه به درس خوندن نداری.تو هدفتو مشخص نکردی ،واقعا چی میخوای؟اگه حقوق فرهنگیان راضیت میکنه بشین بخون برای رشته های پیراپزشکی،از الان واقعا دیر نیست میتونی پیراپزشکی قبول بشی،حقوقشون هم از فرهنگیان بیشتره،اگه از زیست و کلا رشته های تجربی بدت میاد بخون برای مهندسی ،از مهندسی هم خوشت نمیاد رشته ای مثل حسابداری بخون که همه جا بهش نیاز دارن
> من تو یکی از تاپیکات نوشتم ادم درسخونی نیستم 
> ولی از وقتی راهمو مشخص کردم واقعا میشینم درس میخونم،حالا نمیگم روزی ۱۰ ساعت،ولی میخونم.شما هم اول راهتو مشخص کن


به معنای واقعی کلمه به معنای واقع کلمه واقعا نمیدونم چطور بگم بهترین جملات رو گفتی ممنونم ازت مریم واقعا جمله ی اول رو خیلی دوست داشتم آره واقعا من ترس از اینده دارم جلوم رو گرفته نمیزاره حرکت کنم خب به قول معروف که فرهنگیان که نمیشه من به محیط بیمارستانم علاقه دارم همون باید برم رشته های پیرا پزشکی .
واقعا به این میگن یه راهکار گل دختر عزیزم مریم تشکر از حمایتت و روحیه دادنت درسته تو هم همینطوری خوب پیش برو و ول نکن به هدفت میرسی یعنی متنتو خوندم واقعا ذوق کردم که نمیشه حسم رو بنویسم  ممنون

----------


## reza2018

مثل اینکه دیوان عدالت پیگیر هست تا شرط سنی رو به 24 افزایش بدن..بخون نا امید نباش انشالله مشکل حل میشه

----------


## Rainbow7

> مثل اینکه دیوان عدالت پیگیر هست تا شرط سنی رو به 24 افزایش بدن..بخون نا امید نباش انشالله مشکل حل میشه


واقعا رضا؟؟؟؟خبر رو از کجا داری ؟؟امیدورام واقعا

----------


## Mahdyu

تا جوونی و حوصله داری بشین بخون واسه ی یه رشته ی خوب, هرچی بیشتر صبر کنی کم حوصله تر میشی و بیخیال تر. این فرهنگیان هم به هیچکی وفا نکرده داداش, یه حقوقه بخور نمیره و بایید دبیره کنکور بشی تا دستت به دهنت برسه.

----------


## Ella

دلیل اینهمه حمله به فرهنگیانو نمیفهمم
کدوم رشتس که از همون سال اول تحصیلت بهت حقوق بده؟سه ماه تابستون تعطیل/امتحانات دی وخرداد تعطیل/عید تعطیل/
کلا 3/4روز در هفته میری سرکار.میتونی در کنارش یه شغل دیگه هم ادامه بدی
بنظرم فرهنگیان نسبت به خیلی از رشته ها سره حتی پرستاری

----------


## Rainbow7

> دلیل اینهمه حمله به فرهنگیانو نمیفهمم
> کدوم رشتس که از همون سال اول تحصیلت بهت حقوق بده؟سه ماه تابستون تعطیل/امتحانات دی وخرداد تعطیل/عید تعطیل/
> کلا 3/4روز در هفته میری سرکار.میتونی در کنارش یه شغل دیگه هم ادامه بدی
> بنظرم فرهنگیان نسبت به خیلی از رشته ها سره حتی پرستاری


واقعا همینطوره باحدفت کاملا موافقم

----------


## Dr.bahtiyar

فرهنگیان بهترین رشته به غیر از رشته های پزشکی هستش. حقوق خوب. معافیت از سربازی - نصف سال تعطیل! هفته ای دو - سه روز تعطیل. بدون استرس کاری! محیط کاری ارام. بخون برای دبیری. شک نکن! وقتی ملت فارغ شدن و رفتن ارشد و. رفتن خدمت! شما از 18 سالگی بیمه و سابقه کار داری! تا دوستات کار پیدا کنن . شما باز نشسته شدی!

----------


## Rainbow7

> فرهنگیان بهترین رشته به غیر از رشته های پزشکی هستش. حقوق خوب. معافیت از سربازی - نصف سال تعطیل! هفته ای دو - سه روز تعطیل. بدون استرس کاری! محیط کاری ارام. بخون برای دبیری. شک نکن! وقتی ملت فارغ شدن و رفتن ارشد و. رفتن خدمت! شما از 18 سالگی بیمه و سابقه کار داری! تا دوستات کار پیدا کنن . شما باز نشسته شدی!


خب مشکل اصلی من هم همین بود دیگه

----------


## Grace

قبل از اینکه وارد تاپیک بشین،هم موضوع تاپیک مشخصه وهم استارترش.
کسی مجبورتون نکرده بیاین ونظر بدین.
این انجمن برای همین سوالا ساخته شده.مثل اینکه با جای دیگه اشتباه گرفتن بعضی دوستان

----------


## Rainbow7

[QUOTE=Grace;1571277]قبل از اینکه وارد تاپیک بشین،هم موضوع تاپیک مشخصه وهم استارترش.
کسی مجبورتون نکرده بیاین ونظر بدین.
این انجمن برای همین سوالا ساخته شده.مثل اینکه با جای دیگه اشتباه گرفتن بعضی دوستان[/QUO
سلام دوست خوبم ممنونم از حمایتت واقعا همینطوره همکنطوری که تو میگی حرف دل منو زدی

----------


## -Sara-

سلام!
اصولا کسی که چندساله پشت کنکور میمونه علاقه و هدف و کلا انگیزشو از دست میده 
و این کاملا طبیعیه، به خاطر اینکه اکثر اطرافیانش رفتن سر زندگی و کارشون و این هنوز هیچ کاری نکرده و هیچ درسی نخونده و هیچ اینده ی روشنی نداره!
اما ارمین بیا و این مدت باقی مونده رو درست بخون و تلاشت رو بکن امیدوارم که یه رشته ی خوب قبول بشی و اگه نشدی دیگه تمومش کن کنکورو این همه سال پشت کنکور موندن ادم رو کلافه میکنه!
بیا برو پیام نور یا ازاد و یه رشته ای رو بخون که نسبتا بهش علاقه داری!
حیف این همه روزای خوبه که بخواد با فکر  ترس و استرس کنکور بگذره

شما وقتی بری دانشگاه وضعیتت فرق میکنه!روحیه ی بهتری داری و نتیجش میشه این که یا موفق میشی و ادامه میدی یا به قول یکی سرت میخوره به سنگ و دوباره میشینی واسه کنکور میخونی که فک میکنم این کنکور مجدد توی شرایط بهتری باشه!

----------


## Rainbow7

> سلام!
> اصولا کسی که چندساله پشت کنکور میمونه علاقه و هدف و کلا انگیزشو از دست میده 
> و این کاملا طبیعیه، به خاطر اینکه اکثر اطرافیانش رفتن سر زندگی و کارشون و این هنوز هیچ کاری نکرده و هیچ درسی نخونده و هیچ اینده ی روشنی نداره!
> اما ارمین بیا و این مدت باقی مونده رو درست بخون و تلاشت رو بکن امیدوارم که یه رشته ی خوب قبول بشی و اگه نشدی دیگه تمومش کن کنکورو این همه سال پشت کنکور موندن ادم رو کلافه میکنه!
> بیا برو پیام نور یا ازاد و یه رشته ای رو بخون که نسبتا بهش علاقه داری!
> حیف این همه روزای خوبه که بخواد با فکر  ترس و استرس کنکور بگذره
> 
> شما وقتی بری دانشگاه وضعیتت فرق میکنه!روحیه ی بهتری داری و نتیجش میشه این که یا موفق میشی و ادامه میدی یا به قول یکی سرت میخوره به سنگ و دوباره میشینی واسه کنکور میخونی که فک میکنم این کنکور مجدد توی شرایط بهتری باشه!


سلام خیلی راهکار منطقی بود ممنونم ازت با جمله ی اول خیلی حال کردم قشنگ همون حال من رو بیان کردی خیر ببینی

----------


## high.target

_دوزتان فک نکنید ک حیف شد نخوندم دیروزو فک کنید ب اینکه همین الآن دارید فکر میکنید دیروزو نخوندم یعنی داری همین الآن رو از دست میدید
نگران دیروز نباشین امروزو بچسبین
باور کنید فردا هم میگید دیروز نخوندم حیف
هنش حیف حیف حیف؟
او نوقت روز کنکور نمیگن فلاااانی چقد حرص خوردی چقد ب خودت سختی دادی؟
میگن چ قد خوندی
خب بخونننن
همین الآنننن بخوننن
جبران کن
در معادله زندگی دیروز و امروز هیچ وقت قابل مقایسه نیستن_

----------


## Rainbow7

> _دوزتان فک نکنید ک حیف شد نخوندم دیروزو فک کنید ب اینکه همین الآن دارید فکر میکنید دیروزو نخوندم یعنی داری همین الآن رو از دست میدید
> نگران دیروز نباشین امروزو بچسبین
> باور کنید فردا هم میگید دیروز نخوندم حیف
> هنش حیف حیف حیف؟
> او نوقت روز کنکور نمیگن فلاااانی چقد حرص خوردی چقد ب خودت سختی دادی؟
> میگن چ قد خوندی
> خب بخونننن
> همین الآنننن بخوننن
> جبران کن
> در معادله زندگی دیروز و امروز هیچ وقت قابل مقایسه نیستن_


درسته ممنون ازت هرچقدر به گذشته فکر کنی امروز رو از دست میدی اگه مثلا سال اول که نشد سال دوم انجام میدادم و غصه قبلش دو نمیخوردم وارد چرخه ای که گفتی نمیشدم گذشته رو دیگه باید بعنوان یه حسرت یا یه تقدیر گذاشت کنار .ممکن بود اگر میرفتم اتفاقی میفتاد باید اینطوری هم فکر کرد

----------

